# Sign in please!



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

I check in regularly. Since I don't hunt, I have been tying regularly recently. Also had the chance to fish the Holy Waters of the Au Sable on Friday with my Dad. He caught a nice 13-14" brown on a nymph and I caught about a 7 incher. Had a good fish chase a crazy prototype streamer so that felt good. Never have done a swap, but would be interested. Whattya want to tie?


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

What patterns is everyone itching to tie up?
i been tying alot of PhesantTail nymphs in different colors and some crazy nymphs in general that i'll get some pics up of soon.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm around. I'll get back to the vise this winter. Got some new ideas for myself. Can't wait to tie & try.


----------



## strat69 (Aug 24, 2004)

Fairly new to the forum but I'm in and check in daily. Love to fish and love to tie, although I am currently working hard to become better at both!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

shotgunner said:


> esox, much luck with those 1/2 chicken flies? where are you fishing primarily?[in general not specific] i'm still caught up in my own pipe dream of possibly taking one "on the fly". to discouraging for me to try & fish beside conventional gear so i always end up fishing it myself. not that my boat partners would take ADVANTAGE of their extended range.....
> 
> SG


I have been working on an article off and on about the subject, maybe I'll have it finished in early '06. LOL

In a nutshell fish stained water, mudlines and anything else that will get the foodchain cooking from the bottom up. I tend to keep my fly fishing in water less than 10' deep except in the channels, where I will fish right along the breaks, where I will be fishing over deeper water but the fish will generally suspend at or just below the depth of the top of the primary break line over deeper water.

We have been known to get fish moving on tough days using big hookless plastics to pull a saltwater style bait and switch on them.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

brookid said:


> ...I check in from time to time. I don't tie (yet) but it is still an interesting forum with good information. I'm heading to NE Iowa for some trout fishing next week and I'll probably hit some of the year round waters of the Ausable while I'm back in NE Michigan for x-mas...hopefully that will tide me over till April...
> 
> Speaking of which, I posted this same queation on a different forum but may as well try here also. Anyone ever fished the Ausable (trout waters) in mid-winter??
> Any advise on tactics or fly selection??? I have a good Idea what to try but I welcome all responses....I'm not exactly a cagey veteran!
> ...



Yes, I fish the Main and South Branch now and then thru the winter months. I find the solitude much to my liking. Nymph fishing in water that can heat up mid-day is the ticket. Don't expect alot of action. The fish are lathargic. But if they are there you will get one every now and again....just enough to keep it interesting I guesse. Fine lines, long leaders and putting it right on their nose is what is called for. 

I'm still here. My girlfriend and I both tried to learn to tie by teaching ourselves last year. Her patterns are pretty good. Mine are not astheticly pleasing at all. However I did catch a couple of trout witht them. But I need to make them better so I can fish them with more confidence. 

I've got some good deer hair this year. I've got a buck with the Bow, one with the smoke pole, and a doe with the smoke pole. I have been having a great season. Hopefully it carries over to the spring run!


----------



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

What to use in the Au Sable: This time if year, nymphs. Bounce them along the bottom.

A name brand rotary vice: Renzetti, I bought the Traveller. It will run you $150, but I have had one for years & I do not regret it one bit.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Fished the Manistee yesterday, between hunting near Wellston.
Jim


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Wellston said:


> Fished the Manistee yesterday, between hunting near Wellston.
> Jim



And?


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Fished below Udell Hills campground. Was standing out on a log jam when something nailed my egg fly. It took off downriver toward Manistee. Pretty short fight. Nothing else the rest of the afternoon. A couple of guys slid their canoe down the hill from the campground and floated down river. The wind was blowing so hard that they were moving up stream. Took them a while to get to the first bend. Struck out hunting also. I've never seen fewer hunters in all the time that I hunted there. Yesterday was a beautiful day though. Hated to head home.
Jim


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Still here


----------



## ONEFLY (Feb 17, 2004)

Icheck in daily i have not posted anything but iam alway looking 
RON


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Still reading the posts

OSD.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I read more than post. 

A lot of interesting topics here. 

Currently I'm between hunting and winter SH fishing. I like to fly fish a lot but not so much for basic everyday trout. 

I like to catch fish that "put the bend to the rod" and do not get real excited about fish less than 12" (other than Brook Trout).
Maybe this is why I do not post results a lot! lol

I love the dark night time Brown fishing. Now that hunting is almost over, I'm looking forward to expermenting at the vise. I have aquired some new (to me anyway) "glow in the dark" white yarn type material.

My favotite Hex pattern uses a lot of white Hi Vis for the wings. I'm going to mix some of the glow stuff in with the Hi Vis so my older eyes can know exactly where my fly is in the darkest nights.

Regards


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Just got back on line, computer was screwed up..too many spywares bogging me down. I also just stepped up and picked up comcast so I can not actually more around the web in seconds rather than minutes. 
Hunting time and working as many hours as possible before christmas.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I'm still here. Just don't have as much time online these days. Works busy so I can't play as much there and I'm also working on building my own business and that's got me tying like a fiend!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

havent really touched it this year. I might be selling everything Ive got or need to get re motivated. Work and my girl are keeping me way too busy.


----------



## globug (Jul 5, 2002)

not much to comment on.

I fly fish year round and I tie year round.

I'm thinking about making it to the Mason gathering, but if the fishing is still good, then probably not.

G


----------



## yahtzee (May 19, 2001)

still here not posting much 
swinging a few big flies on teh mo and big man 
Picked up sporting clays loving it. other than that 
just lying low
Yahtzee


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm here once a day rain or shine.


----------



## bentrods (Nov 28, 2004)

Im new to this forum..but im a avid fisherman and any news is good news about fishing. :yikes: bent rods and thight lines...fish on..


----------



## Scottie (Jul 31, 2003)

Still Here...Any interest in a streamer swap?

Scott


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

check your PMs.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

IM here, tying a little. I miss those, "How would you fish this", trout fishing scenarios. They always get me interested and keep me coming back. Im ready for spring.


----------

